

Fair warning: Pandoland is not that kind of conference - lisa_henderson
http://pando.com/2015/02/27/fair-warning-pandoland-is-not-that-kind-of-conference/

======
lisa_henderson
I live in the South, and I know it is very conservative. I am not surprised by
her story at all, especially this part:

"I am from Tennessee and love that I have a very real business reason to spend
more time there and shine a spotlight on some of the creativity that lives
outside the coasts. And yet, it’s been made abundantly clear to me over the
last year or so that a small, but influential group of men in the city do not
want me or Pando there. One story that makes the point: As last year’s event
was drawing to a close, one male attendee, apparently a Nashville local,
stopped Pando reporter James Robinson to share his thoughts on the conference.
Specifically, he wanted to share his opinion of me, or as he called me “That
Pando lady.” “I can’t believe you let her leave the house,” said the man.
James was left speechless. Some were bold enough to tell me to my face that my
personality made them uncomfortable: I was told I “have a mouth on me.” I was
even warned to “watch myself.” And, best of all, I was told that my occasional
use of profanity on-stage is unbecoming for a mother (never mind that most
everyone on stage at Southland swore except Al Gore and Christy Turlington,
and we raised hundreds of dollars for charity through a swear jar.) The male
attendees were expected to curse, but when I do it it’s just plain unladylike.
Won’t somebody think of my children!

